# Thai FAQs



## khgray (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,
I just joined the forum and am interested in moving to Thailand. I've got lots of questions that have been asked by many others I'm sure. I did a search for FAQ on moving/living in Thailand but the search came up empty. Is there a link to FAQs for Thailand? Thanks, Ken


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

True every question has been asked and answered in the recent past. BUT things change all the time so go ahead and ask.......But first let me ask you a question. Why do you want to come to LOS?


----------

